# Men and Womens Minds Don't Work the Same Do They?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bough a New Boat Motor about month ago.I asked my wife when she was going to Register it? I didn't do that? No if you had I would be using it!

Women must just have different priorities gre:

big rockpile


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

In Michigan, we register the boat, not the motor.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Kazahleenah said:


> In Michigan, we register the boat, not the motor.


Florida, too. You can put any engine on the boat as long as the boat has a valid sticker.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Same here in KY. Register the boat and not the motor.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh here in Missouri its Boat,Motor and trailer.If you use Paddles you don't have to Register the Boat but if you put Trolling Motor on you do 

Now just got word they are going to draw the Lake way down for Dam Maintenance so who knows how long the river will be up again this year :Bawling:

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

When they draw the lake down, usually all the fish go with it....prolly a long time til the fish come back if they draw most of the water out. Maybe they will have to re stock?

brownegg


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd like to see them drain the Lake of the Ozarks. There would be a lot of wrecked boats and docks. LOL.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

brownegg said:


> When they draw the lake down, usually all the fish go with it....prolly a long time til the fish come back if they draw most of the water out. Maybe they will have to re stock?
> 
> brownegg


They won't draw it that much.Last year they was working on the Dam held back water just as long as they could then spent half the Summer drawing it down to normal pool.



oldasrocks said:


> I'd like to see them drain the Lake of the Ozarks. There would be a lot of wrecked boats and docks. LOL.


I wouldn't be surprised what you would find in that lake. Especially around Party Cove Area.

big rockpile


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

What brand and horse motor did you buy?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

sevenmmm said:


> What brand and horse motor did you buy?


Ah an OLD Clinton 3 Hp.

big rockpile


----------

